# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  پیش خوانی ریاضی قبل شروع دانشگاه

## niloufaram

سلام من سوال مشابهی پیدا نکردم پس این موضوع رو ایجاد کردم ، حالا که کنکورم تموم شده میدونم که احتمالا 90 درصد رشته ی ریاضیات قبولم و میخواستم کمی پیش خوانی کنم و پایه ریاضیاتم رو از الان بهتر کنم حالا کسی برای من پیشنهادی داره ؟ بشینم دوباره کتابای دبیرستان رو مرور کنم یا کتابای جدیدی بخونم ؟ دوره یا کتابی هست که به نظرتون خوندن یا گذروندنش مفید باشه برام ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> سلام من سوال مشابهی پیدا نکردم پس این موضوع رو ایجاد کردم ، حالا که کنکورم تموم شده میدونم که احتمالا 90 درصد رشته ی ریاضیات قبولم و میخواستم کمی پیش خوانی کنم و پایه ریاضیاتم رو از الان بهتر کنم حالا کسی برای من پیشنهادی داره ؟ بشینم دوباره کتابای دبیرستان رو مرور کنم یا کتابای جدیدی بخونم ؟ دوره یا کتابی هست که به نظرتون خوندن یا گذروندنش مفید باشه برام ؟؟؟


*سلام
یه نگاهی به سایت استاد شکرزاد بنداز. فیلم ها و جزوات خوبی داره برای درس ریاضیات عمومی. اگه خودت حوصله داری، کتاب مرجع توماس رو به صورت خودخوان بخون.*

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام من سوال مشابهی پیدا نکردم پس این موضوع رو ایجاد کردم ، حالا که کنکورم تموم شده میدونم که احتمالا 90 درصد رشته ی ریاضیات قبولم و میخواستم کمی پیش خوانی کنم و پایه ریاضیاتم رو از الان بهتر کنم حالا کسی برای من پیشنهادی داره ؟ بشینم دوباره کتابای دبیرستان رو مرور کنم یا کتابای جدیدی بخونم ؟ دوره یا کتابی هست که به نظرتون خوندن یا گذروندنش مفید باشه برام ؟؟؟


بحث انتگرال رو بخون و همینطور کتاب مقدمه ریاضی.  یکم با مبحث اعداد مختلط و موهومی هم آشنا بشی خیلی خوبه.

----------


## amin1441

سلام برای رشته های فنی مهندسی تنها چیزی که باید بلد باشید انتگرال هست اونم نه اون انتگرالای آبکی دبیرستان البته مشتق هم هست ولی خوب زیاد کار کردید چیز جدیدی به اون صورت نداره خیلی ولی انتگرال کاملا بحث جدیدیه. برای یگانه 15 یا 16 نوع حالت انتگرال مختلف داشتیم یادمه اونارو تسلط پیدا کنید خوبه. پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب دیفرانسیل استوارت رو بخونید اگه ترجمشو گیر بیارید خیلی خوبه انتشارات فاطمی 
البته جزواتی هم هستن و یا سایت مکتب خونه و فرادرس ریاضی 1 و 2 رو گذاشتن

----------


## niloufaram

> سلام برای رشته های فنی مهندسی تنها چیزی که باید بلد باشید انتگرال هست اونم نه اون انتگرالای آبکی دبیرستان البته مشتق هم هست ولی خوب زیاد کار کردید چیز جدیدی به اون صورت نداره خیلی ولی انتگرال کاملا بحث جدیدیه. برای یگانه 15 یا 16 نوع حالت انتگرال مختلف داشتیم یادمه اونارو تسلط پیدا کنید خوبه. پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب دیفرانسیل استوارت رو بخونید اگه ترجمشو گیر بیارید خیلی خوبه انتشارات فاطمی 
> البته جزواتی هم هستن و یا سایت مکتب خونه و فرادرس ریاضی 1 و 2 رو گذاشتن


خیلی ممنون راستش دارم میرم رشته ی ریاضیات و برای اکثر جاها ریاضی 1 رو با دید بچه های فنی درس میدن برای همین نمیدونم مناسب من هم هست یا نه !
در کل خیلی ممنون از چواب همه (:

----------


## reza1401

> خیلی ممنون راستش دارم میرم رشته ی ریاضیات و برای اکثر جاها ریاضی 1 رو با دید بچه های فنی درس میدن برای همین نمیدونم مناسب من هم هست یا نه !
> در کل خیلی ممنون از چواب همه (:


شما رشته ات ریاضی محضه؟؟اگه ریاضی و کاربردها هستی پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال سیاوش شهشهانی رو بخری و بخونی.اون بادید ریاصی محض کتابشو نوشته والبته مطالبش خیلی سنگینه و ثقیل.اگه کتاب با دید اون شکلی میخوای کتاب شهشهانی رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------

